# Digital Rev Comparing 5ds to a7rii



## gjones5252 (Sep 17, 2015)

usually i like these reviews. They are not over technical and light hearted. 
But to assume to compare two cameras and then use the entry level $125 canon lens with a $900 dollars Sony lens is a joke. There is no comparison. On top of that they did a focusing speed test with a stm lens.
Sad day. 
Anyone else watch this horrible joke.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO1C_GvZ4zU


----------



## benperrin (Sep 17, 2015)

Digital Rev has always been an entertainment show. Don't take too much notice of anything they say. I've used both and they are both great cameras. Each with their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## gjones5252 (Sep 18, 2015)

True. They are often more about comedy and entertainment. I just felt that that was pushing calling a test. 
They have declined in the past year or two and have become kind of a waste of time. Neither funny, entertaining or educational. 
You have already used the 5ds?
Envy....


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 18, 2015)

gjones5252 said:


> True. They are often more about comedy and entertainment. I just felt that that was pushing calling a test.
> They have declined in the past year or two and have become kind of a waste of time. Neither funny, entertaining or educational.
> You have already used the 5ds?
> Envy....



I used to really enjoy it for the similarities it shared as sort of a camera-themed Top Gear. The Pro Photographer Cheap Camera series was extremely good. The lens comparisons were equally entertaining. Now? Well each episode seems progressively worse and less entertaining. I've almost unsubscribed several times, but I've watched for so long and enjoyed it, I feel it will get back on track. Alas, it hasn't. 

Also, looks like Kai moved to England? The episodes have taken place outside of Hong Kong for months while the new channel, Bokkeh, is still HK based.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Kai is originally British. But DR have started to create a main stake in the UK so I'm assuming he might be over here to make the business look more worldwide rather than grey import Hong Kong esk.

Have to say I feel similar, also the schedule there is no consistency days weeks months of absence then all of a sudden plenty of vids. This makes me think the role of the DRTV team aren't the same as they were, what else would they be doing but making videos or general PR work if that is their job? Strange


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 18, 2015)

gjones5252 said:


> usually i like these reviews. They are not over technical and light hearted.
> But to assume to compare two cameras and then use the entry level $125 canon lens with a $900 dollars Sony lens is a joke. There is no comparison. *On top of that they did a focusing speed test with a stm lens.*
> Sad day.
> Anyone else watch this horrible joke.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO1C_GvZ4zU


The STM lens still won! ;D LOL


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 18, 2015)

I do enjoy Kai's reviews, so thanks for sharing.

I especially liked his take on the RX100 Mark IV. The scene where he taped the camera to the front grill of a Mini and drove down the road to show off the IS when shooting video in 4K was extremely impressive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-xgSsTQWJw#t=522


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 18, 2015)

The Sony A7rII is a $3,200 dollar body with 1K lenses! It doesn't make much sense for EOS owners to invest in this system just for 4K video or a smaller body. 
Canon has come up short in offering all of us vested EOS glass owners with a simple affordable Video system for our lenses. We should be able to slap our lenses on a sub or near $1k video body designed for enthusiast level video & sound capture. It doesn't need to be as compact as an A7 or M series, in fact it should have some weight (great battery) to balance the EOS lens heft. 
With most Canon EOS owners coming from the still capture culture, we most likely have that as our primary goal. If I'm potentially shooting both video and stills, odds are video will be on a tripod. So I'd rather have another body that's better at video, with just an easy to use platform, without paying for it to be good at stills!

Anyone else agree, this is a missing link in Canon's offerings?


----------

